# New Va Law for Farm Use



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Beginning July,1 2023, anyone using farm use designation for their unregistered vehicles will be required to have a tag issued by the DMV. The generic FARM USE tags which get abused by non-farmers won't be valid.


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

I haven't heard what the deal is going to be on trailers. I bet they will have to have a DMV, issued tag as well which means they generate more tax revenue.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

It pisses me off to no end. And Farm Bureau helped push it through. I let my delegate know about it. He just shrugged his shoulders.


----------



## gsellers (Jun 19, 2021)

Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles


Welcome to the official site of the Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles, with quick access to driver and vehicle online transactions and information.



www.dmv.virginia.gov





All the info at that URL
The permanent placard costs $15. Need liability insurance. Says Application available "Fall 2022" not there yet.

Also says - 
"You are not required to register a vehicle or pay a registration fee for any pickup or panel truck; sport utility vehicle; vehicle having a gross vehicle weight rating greater than 7,500 pounds; trailer; or semitrailer "

So, what do i put on my trailers and big truck? Same old 'Farm Use" tag? I'll doubt anyone will actually use this...already see local deputies pull over "farm use" cars around here as it is....


----------

